# accents



## diegodbs

Hola de nuevo.
Creo que, más o menos, sé las reglas para acentuar las palabras en catalán. Pero tengo un problema con algunas vocales: "a" siempre lleva acento grave, "i" y "u" siempre agudo, pero las vocales "o", "e", ¿qué reglas hay para saber si tienen que llevar acento grave o agudo? ¿Modifica el tipo de acento la pronunciación de las vocales "o", "e"? Y si modifica la pronunciación ¿cómo es una "o" grave o una "e" aguda?
Podéis contestar en catalán, si no sé alguna palabra ya la buscaré en el diccionario. Cuando me atreva, ya haré yo también mi pregunta en catalán.
Gracias.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Bon dia!
Uff, el tema dels accents de la "e" i la "o" és complicat!  
De fet, sí hi té a veure la pronunciació dels fonemes. Com saps, pronunciem la "e" i la "o" oberta o tancada segons la paraula. És important agafar el Català Central com a referència, crec que és més fàcil així pels accents i per a l'aprenentatge en general. 
Un cop saps si la paraula s'accentua, poc et puc dir...el tema està en saber si el porta obert o tancat depenent de la pronunciació del fonema. De vegades el què faig és pronunciar la paraula vàries vegades de les dues maneres possibles i em quedo amb la que crec que és la bona. 
Crec que el tema es fa més complicat amb variants occidentals, en valencià i baleàric... 

espero que et serveixi
Sort company!
Roi


----------



## diegodbs

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Bon dia!
> Uff, el tema dels accents de la "e" i la "o" és complicat!
> De fet, sí hi té a veure la pronunciació dels fonemes. Com saps, pronunciem la "e" i la "o" oberta o tancada segons la paraula. És important agafar el Català Central com a referència, crec que és més fàcil així pels accents i per a l'aprenentatge en general.
> Un cop saps si la paraula s'accentua, poc et puc dir...el tema està en saber si el porta obert o tancat depenent de la pronunciació del fonema. De vegades el què faig és pronunciar la paraula vàries vegades de les dues maneres possibles i em quedo amb la que crec que és la bona.
> Crec que el tema es fa més complicat amb variants occidentals, en valencià i baleàric...
> 
> espero que et serveixi
> Sort company!
> Roi


 
Gràcies, ¿saps si ha alguna pàgina on es pugui escoltar la pronunciació de vocals obertas o tancadas?

(por favor, corrígeme lo que esté mal)


----------



## Roi Marphille

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Gràcies, ¿saps si ha alguna pàgina on es pugui escoltar la pronunciació de vocals obertes o tancades? warning: recorda que el plural en català mai acaba en "-as")
> 
> (por favor, corrígeme lo que esté mal)


Hola diegodbs, 
Aquest link en  PDF és molt bo per a l'aprenentatge! espero que t'ajudi  . Però pensa amb nosaltres també, que ens agrada ajudar-te a tú i a tothom que vulgui aprendre català.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola diegodbs,
> Però pensa amb nosaltres també, que ens agrada ajudar-te a tu i a tothom que vulgui aprendre català.


 
"tu" en català no porta accent  (no t'enfadis, eh?)


----------



## Samaruc

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Bon dia!
> Uff, el tema dels accents de la "e" i la "o" és complicat!
> De fet, sí hi té a veure la pronunciació dels fonemes. Com saps, pronunciem la "e" i la "o" oberta o tancada segons la paraula. És important agafar el Català Central com a referència, crec que és més fàcil així pels accents i per a l'aprenentatge en general.
> Un cop saps si la paraula s'accentua, poc et puc dir...el tema està en saber si el porta obert o tancat depenent de la pronunciació del fonema. De vegades el què faig és pronunciar la paraula vàries vegades de les dues maneres possibles i em quedo amb la que crec que és la bona.
> Crec que el tema es fa més complicat amb variants occidentals, en valencià i baleàric...
> 
> espero que et serveixi
> Sort company!
> Roi



Hola,

Doncs jo crec que són, precisament, els dialectes occidentals (i, entre ells, els parlars valencians) els que més ajusten la pronúncia a l’ortografia. De fet, l’ortografia del català és més propera als occidentals que no pas als orientals (entre altres, el dialecte central).

El sistema vocàlic tònic valencià comprèn les set vocals del català general (a, é, è, i, ó, ò, u) i les pronuncia de forma clarament distingible i molt estable. Per tant és trivial saber si l’accent de les “e” i les “o” és obert o tancat, només cal escoltar com es pronuncia la paraula.

El balear té vuit vocals en posició tònica ja que manté la neutra en aquestes posicions. Això potser complica l’elecció entre “é” i “è”, però no entre “ó” i “ò”.

En posicions àtones, de nou els dialectes occidentals s’acosten més a l’ortografia atès que no pronuncien la vocal neutra (es manté la distinció entre “a” i “e”) i no tanquen la “o” en “u” (cosa que tampoc no solen fer, crec, els parlars balears). 

Per tant, per a un occidental (valencians, catalans del sud, catalans de l’interior, franjolins, andorrans) hi ha una relació molt directa entre allò que hom escriu i accentua i allò que hom diu.

El que sí que hi trobem són certs doblets en algunes paraules. Per exemple: anglés (occ.) / anglès (or.) tot i que en els textos més formals sol preferir-se l’alternativa oriental. Poca cosa si ho comparem amb els dubtes vocàlics que se li poden presentar a un oriental.



Pel que pregunta Diego, són fonemes clarament diferents. De fet hi ha paraules que només es distingeixen per aquest tret, això és, obrir o no la vocal:

-	Molt (amb o tancada): mucho.
-	Mòlt (amb o oberta): molido.
-	Seré (amb e tancada): seré (futur del verb ser).
-	Serè (amb e oberta): sereno.

Si tens l’oportunitat de sentir parlar en català, podràs percebre que són sons diferents, en qualsevol dialecte.

Com a pista, puc dir-te que les “e” i “o” tòniques…

-	…de paraules esdrúixoles tendeixen a ser obertes.
-	…de termes cultes tendeixen a ser obertes.
-	…que precedeixen una “i” o una “u” tendeixen a ser obertes.

De tota manera hi trobaràs moltes excepcions a les pistes que t’he donat i també moltes paraules que, senzillament, són com són, sense cap regla que s’hi puga aplicar. Pensa que per a nosaltres “é”, “è”, “ó” i “ò” són quatre vocals diferents, tan diferents com la resta.


Salutacions a tots


----------



## Laia

Estic bastant d'acord amb això... jo com a barcelonina mai he sabut distingir entre "e" i "o" oberta i tancada... sí que ho pronuncio diferent però em costa horrors adonar-me del que faig quan parlo... l'única manera com he aconseguit escriure bé és a base d'anar veient les paraules.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Doncs jo crec que són, precisament, els dialectes occidentals (i, entre ells, els parlars valencians) els que més ajusten la pronúncia a l’ortografia. De fet, l’ortografia del català és més propera als occidentals que no pas als orientals (entre altres, el dialecte central).


ups Samaruc...tens raó! (he perdut el Nord!  i mai millor dit)
volia especificar que en algunes variants la pronuncia canvia, com per exemple per la paraula "flor"...però ja ho has explicat perfecte. 
Em sap greu amic Diego, si t'he liat.


----------



## Mei

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Gràcies, ¿saps si ha alguna pàgina on es pugui escoltar la pronunciació de vocals obertas o tancadas?
> 
> (por favor, corrígeme lo que esté mal)


 
No s'escriu així? "Saps si hi ha alguna pàgina....?"

Gràcies

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> No s'escriu així? "Saps si hi ha alguna pàgina....?"
> 
> Gràcies
> 
> Mei


 
Tens raó Mei.

Jo tinc un altre dubte: en aquest cas seria "alguna pàgina" o "cap pàgina"?


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Tens raó Mei.
> 
> Jo tinc un altre dubte: en aquest cas seria "alguna pàgina" o "cap pàgina"?


 
Jo crec que "alguna" és correcte però no ho sé segur, bé de fet, surt al diccionari.

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Jo crec que "alguna" és correcte però no ho sé segur, bé de fet, surt al diccionari.
> 
> Mei


 
Ho pregunto per allò de que:

- vols alguna cosa?  
- vols res? 

Per si aquí passava igual o què... jo no ho sé, perquè aquesta norma me la salto a la torera...

al diccionari http://www.grec.net/home/cel/dicc.htm diu: 

*cap2 *


[v. _cap¹_]

_adj_ i _pron_ _inv_ Algun (no existent realment, sinó imaginat per a fer-lo objecte d'una negació, una exclusió, una interrogació, una suposició). _No té cap cosí. Al cistell ja no hi ha cap poma. Cap dels alumnes no és ací. *Tens cap cordill, a mà?* Si cap d'ells hi va, ja t'ho diré. No sé com poden llegir cap d'aquests llibres. *Saps cap remei, per a això?* Cap (no en sé cap)._ 

HOM: cab.


----------



## diegodbs

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> ups Samaruc...tens raó! (he perdut el Nord!  i mai millor dit)
> volia especificar que en algunes variants la pronuncia canvia, com per exemple per la paraula "flor"...però ja ho has explicat perfecte.
> Em sap greu amic Diego, si t'he liat.


 
Tú no me lías, Roi. Me lío yo solito. El link que me has pasado está muy bien, pero seguiré preguntando aquí, eso está claro.
Hay una palabra de Samaruc que no entiendo: "atès".
Qué significa realmente "hi" y cómo se usa, es otro tema en el que me pierdo, pero ya abriré el tema otro día. Laia me ha corregido y ha puesto "saps si hi ha", y Samaruc dice "hi trobaràs moltes excepcions". Ya preguntaré sobre todo esto.
Samaruc dice también que é-ó-è-ò son cuatro vocales/sonidos diferentes para vosotros, entiendo que quiere decir que no son alófonos de e y de o respectivamente, sino fonemas. Ese es mi problema, que no sé cómo son, ni cómo se pronuncian ni cómo suenan.
Muchas gracias a todos otra vez por el "alud" de comentarios y explicaciones. Moltes gràcies a tothom.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Ho pregunto per allò de que:
> 
> - vols alguna cosa?
> - vols res?
> 
> Per si aquí passava igual o què... jo no ho sé, perquè aquesta norma me la salto a la torera...
> 
> al diccionari http://www.grec.net/home/cel/dicc.htm diu:
> 
> *cap2 *
> 
> 
> [v. _cap¹_]
> 
> _adj_ i _pron_ _inv_ Algun (no existent realment, sinó imaginat per a fer-lo objecte d'una negació, una exclusió, una interrogació, una suposició). _No té cap cosí. Al cistell ja no hi ha cap poma. Cap dels alumnes no és ací. *Tens cap cordill, a mà?* Si cap d'ells hi va, ja t'ho diré. No sé com poden llegir cap d'aquests llibres. *Saps cap remei, per a això?* Cap (no en sé cap)._
> 
> HOM: cab.


 
Vols dir que "Vols alguna cosa?" no és correcte? Home, jo he trobat això: 

algun -a 


[v. _algú_]

_adj_ i _pron_ *1 *Denota un petit nombre indeterminat de persones o de coses, i a vegades també una de sola. _Compraré alguna pintura de les teves. Si veig algun dels teus germans._ 

*2 *En una certa quantitat, ni poc ni gaire. _Hi ha alguna possibilitat de supervivència._ 

*3 **alguna cosa* Indica una realitat amb una gran indeterminació. _En saps alguna cosa?_

 

Jo moltes vegades, dic "Res més?" i no pas "Vols res?", depen de amb quí estigui suposo.

Mei

Nota: en aquesta última frase he escrit "i no pas" perquè no recordo com s'escriu "en comptes/contes/comtes de"? Posats a triar faria servir "contes" pero ara mateix no ho sé.


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Vols dir que "Vols alguna cosa?" no és correcte?


 
No ho sé... per això preguntava...

Jo no ho dic mai, però em constava que s'havia de dir així...


----------



## Laia

"atès" es "debido a"
hay = hi ha
te había corregido Mei, no yo...

lo demás no lo sé...


----------



## jmx

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hay una palabra de Samaruc que no entiendo: "atès".


 atès que --> dado que, debido a que


			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Qué significa realmente "hi" y cómo se usa, es otro tema en el que me pierdo, pero ya abriré el tema otro día. Laia me ha corregido y ha puesto "saps si hi ha", y Samaruc dice "hi trobaràs moltes excepcions". Ya preguntaré sobre todo esto.


 De momento te puede ayudar que los pronombres catalanes "en" y "hi" se usan de manera similar a los franceses "en" y "y".


			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Samaruc dice también que é-ó-è-ò son cuatro vocales/sonidos diferentes para vosotros, entiendo que quiere decir que no son alófonos de e y de o respectivamente, sino fonemas. Ese es mi problema, que no sé cómo son, ni cómo se pronuncian ni cómo suenan.


Efectivamente, son fonemas distintos, aunque sólo se distinguen en posición tónica. Para los propios catalanes es difícil distinguirlos, quizá por la influencia del castellano, pero para un castellanoparlante es poco menos que imposible, ya que para nosotros son alófonos (salvo quizá para un andaluz oriental). Un problema similar nos pasa con las 's' sordas y sonoras. Mi consejo es que te dejes este tema de las es y os abiertas y cerradas para el final, si no te vas a desmoralizar. De todos modos te dejo unos enlaces que pueden serte útiles :

http://www.ua.es/spv/formacio/unitats_superior/unitat_01_superior.pdf
http://www.iec.es/institucio/seccions/Filologica/gramatica/Fonetica/02Lesvocals.pdf
http://www.romaniques.org/normativa/accentuaciodela_e_o.doc


----------



## Laia

jmartins said:
			
		

> Un problema similar nos pasa con las 's' sordas y sonoras.


 
mmm... estic en desacord, jmartins. Les "s" sordes i sonores són molt fàcils de diferenciar... amb això mai he tingut els problemes que sí he tingut am les "e"-"o"...


----------



## Mei

Jo tampoc hi estic d'acord. No tinc problemes en diferenciar les "e" o "o" o les "s" sorda o sonora... els problemes els tenia amb els números...  

Mei


----------



## Outsider

é catalana
ó catalana
è catalana
ò catalana


----------



## Roi Marphille

Outsider said:
			
		

> catalan é
> catalan ó
> catalan è
> catalan ò


muito bem!


----------



## diegodbs

Outsider said:
			
		

> é catalana
> ó catalana
> è catalana
> ò catalana


 
Muito obrigado, Outsider.
Ahora ya empiezo a ver la diferencia entre abiertas y cerradas al compararlas con los sonidos en inglés.


----------



## jmx

Laia said:
			
		

> mmm... estic en desacord, jmartins. Les "s" sordes i sonores són molt fàcils de diferenciar... amb això mai he tingut els problemes que sí he tingut am les "e"-"o"...





			
				Mei said:
			
		

> Jo tampoc hi estic d'acord. No tinc problemes en diferenciar les "e" o "o" o les "s" sorda o sonora... els problemes els tenia amb els números...


Entenc que vosaltres sou bilingües en català i castellà. Jo ho deia des del punt de vista d'un monolingüe castellà total com jo. Penseu que només he començat a parlar català amb certa regularitat amb 30 "tacos" ben complits.


----------



## Laia

jmartins said:
			
		

> Entenc que vosaltres sou bilingües en català i castellà. Jo ho deia des del punt de vista d'un monolingüe castellà total com jo. Penseu que només he començat a parlar català amb certa regularitat amb 30 "tacos" ben complits.


 
Sí, però no creus que de totes maneres és més fàcil per a algú que està aprenent català diferenciar entre les esses sordes i sonores que no pas diferenciar entre els diferents accents de les vocals?

Us explicaré com a anècdota...(si la trobeu avorrida i innecessària no em tireu pedres, eh?  que ara estic inspirada i tinc ganes de xerrar... ) Doncs us explicaré perquè em costava això de les _es_ i les _os_... Recordo al _cole,_ a classe de català, quan ens explicaven la norma (la de pronunciar la paraula amb e oberta i la e tancada per saber quin era l'accent correcte)... jo les exagerava tant que em sonaven fatal les dues... _cafèèè_ ... _cafééé_
arribava a l'extrem que pronunciava la paraula sencera aguda (no només la _e_) o greu tota sencera també (semblava que posés veu d'home i tot...)


Reconec de totes maneres que no sé fins a quin punt és difícil això de les esses perquè al cap i a la fi jo vaig aprendre a parlar en català...

Quin cacau nens!! 

Bona nit


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

dez said:
			
		

> catalán: "Hola"
> 
> pronunciación: H - como la española (no se pronuncia), *O - o abierta del catalán*, L - ele española, A - a española.


 
Perdona la pregunta, pero ¿la O abierta del catalán suena más o menos cómo...
 oo castellana?
 ó castellana?
 oh castellana?
Saludos y gracias...


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Perdona la pregunta, pero ¿la O abierta del catalán suena más o menos cómo...
> oo castellana?
> ó castellana?
> oh castellana?
> Saludos y gracias...


 
Hòòòòla 

La o abierta del catalán no existe en castellano... este link está muy bien... lo proporcionó Outsider en el thread "Català: accents"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-mid_back_rounded_vowel

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=81404

saludos


----------



## Ilmo

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Perdona la pregunta, pero ¿la O abierta del catalán suena más o menos cómo...
> oo castellana?
> ó castellana?
> oh castellana?
> Saludos y gracias...


 
Tigger, no hay diferentes tipos de vocales en castellano, sólo hay a, e, i, o & u que no difieren de duración. Al menos de la siguiente manera me "enseñó" ampurdan hace unas semanas:
_Ilmo, en castellano no tenemos vocales cortas y largas, todas tienen la misma duración, así que la diferenciación es intraducible. Supongo que sí se nos puede explicar que "ss" suena como una "s" normal española, mientras que "s" intervocálica suena como la "z" inglesa, francesa, alemana, portuguesa, catalana..._

_¿Podrías darme ejemplos de palabras castellanas donde se pronuncia "oo", "ó" y "oh"?_


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Ilmo said:
			
		

> Tigger, no hay diferentes tipos de vocales en castellano, sólo hay a, e, i, o & u que no difieren de duración. Al menos de la siguiente manera me "enseñó" ampurdan hace unas semanas:
> _Ilmo, en castellano no tenemos vocales cortas y largas, todas tienen la misma duración, así que la diferenciación es intraducible. Supongo que sí se nos puede explicar que "ss" suena como una "s" normal española, mientras que "s" intervocálica suena como la "z" inglesa, francesa, alemana, portuguesa, catalana..._
> 
> _¿Podrías darme ejemplos de palabras castellanas donde se pronuncia "oo", "ó" y "oh"?_


 
Tienes toda la razón, Ilmo, ofrezco mis disculpas, me expresé mal, ahora veo que es confusa mi pregunta....
Lo que quería decir es que si la ò del catán podría sonar parecido a cualquiera de esos sonidos en castellano, no es que la vocal sea de larga duración, es que al escribir oo el sonido se alarga como en "oooh" que a veces escribimos para denotar admiración; al leer oh el sonido se suaviza un poco y ó se enfatiza.
Pero, repito, tienes  razón. Sólo existe en castellano "o", lo demás solo fueron ejemplos de cómo podría sonar la o abierta, y no quiere decir que ortográficamente sean correctos.
Lo siento


----------



## Roi Marphille

dez said:
			
		

> catalán: "Hola"
> 
> pronunciación: H - como la española (no se pronuncia), O - o abierta del catalán, L - ele española, A - a española.


bueno, en realidad la "a" de hola en catalán-standard no se pronuncia igual que en castellano. No se pronuncia tan abierta, se pronuncia neutra, con la boca mas cerrada. Sería mas o menos cómo el sonido vocal de la segunda sílaba de "apple" en inglés.


----------



## Outsider

No estoy seguro de que el español no tenga los sonidos [ó] y [ò] del catalán. Fíjense en esta discusión. Lo que me parece es que en español los dos sonidos (si existen) son alófonos, y por tanto los nativos tienen dificultad en distinguirlos.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> bueno, en realidad la "a" de hola en catalán-standard no se pronuncia igual que en castellano. No se pronuncia tan abierta, se pronuncia neutra, con la boca mas cerrada. Sería mas o menos cómo el sonido vocal de la segunda sílaba de "apple" en inglés.


 
Puestos a analizar esto debidamente, la _ele_ tampoco se pronuncia igual, es como más exagerada, no sé explicarlo... 

La _a_ cuando no está en posición tónica (caso de _hola_) se pronuncia como si fuera una mezcla entre la a y la e, bueno, nunca pensé que sería tan difícil de explicar... jeje

Total, que de "hola" la única letra que se pronuncia como en castellano es la "h", muda.  


Que vagi bé


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¿y la "c" y la "g"?
¿la c como en intaliano cuando va seguida de i, e; lo mismo con la g? o ¿cambia la pronunciación?


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¿y la "c" y la "g"?
> ¿la c como en intaliano cuando va seguida de i, e; lo mismo con la g? o ¿cambia la pronunciación?


 
la "c" siempre se pronuncia como "s" sorda delante de la "e" y la "i" (como en castellano "sol", por ejemplo. Delante de "a", "o", "u" con el sonido "k", igual que en castellano "camino".

La "g" delante de "e" e "i" se pronuncia como la "j" en inglés "John". Delante de "a", "o", "u" como en castellano "gato".

saludos


----------



## Outsider

Laia said:
			
		

> La _a_ cuando no está en posición tónica (caso de _hola_) se pronuncia como si fuera una mezcla entre la a y la e, bueno, nunca pensé que sería tan difícil de explicar... jeje


Creo que es la vocal central media, más conocida como "schwa".



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> La "g" delante de "e" e "i" se pronuncia como la "j" en inglés "John".


Como la "j" en francés Jean, creo.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Y qué me dicen de 
qu​¿como en inglés question?
¿como en español que?


----------



## Laia

_qu_ como en castellano

se me ocurren:

aquarel·la  (se pronuncia la "u", algo así como "a*k*uarel·la")
aquesta (sería algo así como "a*k*esta")
aquí (algo así como "a*k*í")
quota (se pronuncia la "u": "*ku*ota")
quu?? (no se me ocurre nada)
qüestió (se pronuncia la "u", "*ku*estió")
aqüífer ( idem. "a*ku*ífer)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> _qu_ como en castellano
> 
> se me ocurren:
> 
> aquarel·la (se pronuncia la "u", algo así como "a*k*uarel·la")
> aquesta (sería algo así como "a*k*esta")
> aquí (algo así como "a*k*í")
> quota (se pronuncia la "u": "*ku*ota")
> quu?? (no se me ocurre nada)
> qüestió (se pronuncia la "u", "*ku*estió")
> aqüífer ( idem. "a*ku*ífer)


 
Deduzco, entonces:
(sonidos en castellano)
qua= cua/kua
que= ke
qui= ki
quo=cuo
quu= cu/ku
qüe: cue/kue
qüi: cui/kui

¿Es algo así?


----------

